# Whole oats vs crimped oats?



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

Is there a big difference nutritionally or is it just preference?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I think nutritionally they are equal. They crimp them to make them more easily digested for horses especially, since horses don't have a very efficient digestive system. I feed whole oats to my goats and have never seen undigested oats in their manure. The horses replant the pasture with oats every year.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I have always fed whole oats to goats, horses, and my cow I use to have.


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

We feed crimped to our younger animals, but not to the older ones. Our old jersey was unable to digest them.


----------



## RanschauAcres (Jan 26, 2010)

We mix rolled oats in with our feed. Our does love them, but it does make the feed dustier. We tried feeding whole oats to our does, but they refused to eat them. They just ate around the whole oats so to speak.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Really for me,it's what ever the feed store has as sometimes it's whole oats but at another feed store it is crimped . I have never had any problems with feeding anytype of oats but the oat durum is ( i think) missing in the crimped and for sure not in the rolled oats. The duram has all the good healthy vitamin stuff ,so I try to get the whole oat type.... but I hope a feed expert will respond to your question .


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

There is some vitamin loss in the crimped/rolled oats...but with horses, since they really can't digest the outer hull very well, crimping allows them to receive more nutrition/calories from the oats. With goats, I've never seen anything whole pass through their system, so I normally feed whole grains to them as they are cheaper.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

for me it is whole oats as I like the extra fiber they get plus here they are cheaper


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Whole also keeps better. The crimped down here in our humidity can mold fast.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

We always feed whole grains to the goats.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep Lynn, our answers are always about keeping quality, heat and humidity, loss of nutrients  Vicki


----------

